

GoogolPlex gives Siri new powers - anwaar
http://www.betterthansiri.com/

======
joshstrange
I found SiriProxy[0] right as I was switching to iOS 7 so I was never able to
get it fully working on my phone. I did set it up on my iPad (while it was
still on iOS 6) just to test and it was really cool but I never use Siri on my
iPad and I eventually updated to iOS 7. This is really cool but I'm not going
to route all my phone traffic to a server I don't control, any plans to open
source this or at least parts of it?

Until then I'll just keep hoping that the SiriProxy guys can get it working on
iOS 7 [1].

[0]
[https://github.com/plamoni/SiriProxy](https://github.com/plamoni/SiriProxy)

[1]
[https://github.com/plamoni/SiriProxy/issues/542](https://github.com/plamoni/SiriProxy/issues/542)

~~~
kevinchen
This is not actually a fix for SiriProxy because it intercepts requests to
Google, not Siri. They use Siri for speech-to-text only and then do their own
command processing.

------
dm2
What's with the name? Did the author just have it laying around and decided to
use it for a iOS app?

~~~
mdturnerphys
_When a user says “GoogolPlex, turn off the lights,” Siri hears this as
“Google ‘Plex turn off the lights,’” interpreting that the user wants to
Google something. Siri then searches Google for the words “Plex turn off the
lights,” and this is where GoogolPlex comes in. We are able to get the words
the user was asking Siri by intercepting the request between Siri and Google
with a man-in-the-middle exploit._

------
asadlionpk
Read the details of the hack. Impressive trick.

------
dmcswain
Nice - voice will be everywhere soon! Here' a way to load Dropbox files by
voice: [http://bit.ly/1maggeP](http://bit.ly/1maggeP)

------
daughart
Go Quakers!

